
What Was Volkswagen Thinking? - fourmii
http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2016/01/what-was-volkswagen-thinking/419127/?single_page=true
======
draw_down
If I had to guess what they were thinking: "Hey, let's blame the engineers if
anyone finds out."

